# Air conditioning..



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

It's 96 degrees today in NJ eek so naturally we have air conditioning on, I've been keeping his cage half covered up but is there anything else I should be doing? I don't want the little guy getting a draft :blush:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I used my a/c a lot last summer, Just make sure the cage is not near a register and the air coming out is not blowing directly at him (like if the cage is across the room from the register, make sure the air is blowing upwards and not outwards towards the cage

last year in my bird room one cage was on one register and then the home made shelf I had for the budgies cages was over the other one, I just turned the nob on the registers so the air would blow out towards the other side of the room (all the other cages were lined up against the wall) so the air from both sides was meeting in the middle and not blowing straight up on to the cages

and of course don't let him play on top of the register  Our Quaker loved doing that with the one behind the couch, He'd lean over the side of the couch as far as he could and hold out his wings and let the air hit him then he'd go fly off to the tree stand and play for a while,,then go back to the couch and do it all over again lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It ought to be all right as long as the air isn't blowing directly on him from a short distance away. Birds in the wild have to deal with moving air currents all the time, and a minor breeze at a reasonable temperature won't hurt them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Heh, I always have mine on the other side of the room when A/C is on.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a cover on the register near the birds cages so it blows forward. We also have a ceiling fan that is on when Spike is in his cage and he is doing fine. Just don't have the temperature very low.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

i dont have AC here but it does get warm (44 deg C 109 Deg F last month)

i have a largish bowl that the birds use on hot days for playing in and this seems to work ok for them

i've learned they are happy to stand in a shallow bowl of water so just thier feet are covered on really hot days 

they'll stay there and play for hours until they want attention or scritches

or until i get dinner ready then see here http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=80920 same story different birds

cheers

jack


----------

